# Canon AE-1



## dak1b (Jun 19, 2010)

Hello All!

I'm in the market for a vintage canon ae-1 film camera. I want to start experimenting with film. Film is an art in itself. I want to explore this side of photography to higher my overall skills in photography. The journey goes on. :mrgreen:

What are good starter lens for the ae-1..._I_ was looking in the 35mm and 50mm to start. good beginner film tips?

i was also looking at the sx-70 Polaroid camera. would I be able to get film for this camera? is it easy to buy/not scarce as well for the ae-1? i believe it takes the 600 film.


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2010)

* When shopping for a Canon AE-1, be aware that many of certain age are suffering from shutter "squeek" which is an indication that a repair might be required in the near future. 

* A good started lens for me was a fast 35mm f/2.  Remember... Glass selection, Film selection, body selection.  In that order.

* SX-70:  Film has been discontinued.  There are options out there for continued use.  Modification of the camera to accept 600 film packs, use SX-70 blend film packs (hard to find/expensive) and there is a manufacturer that has a while back announced production of compatible film packs.   Unfortunately, I don't know much more than that and from what I hear, none of those options are good for those who like to do Polaroid Photo manipulations.   So as the time-zero film pack diminishes so does that form of art.


I'm really bummed out with the discontinued Time-zero film.  I was just starting to develop an interest and purchased this special version of the SX-70 about the time the film packs were discontinued:







oh well....


----------



## KmH (Jun 20, 2010)

The newest AE-1 is 26 years old and the oldest is 36 years old. Be sure you get one in good working order.

The fastest shutter speed is 1/1000 and flash x-sync speed is 1/60.

Canon AE-1 - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

You might want to consider a more recent Canon film camera:

Canon EOS - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Most of the "art" part of film was in the developement of the film and the making of prints.


----------



## Dao (Jun 20, 2010)

The questions is why not a film based EOS body so that you can share the EF lens with both digital and film cameras.  Especially the fisheye lens you always want to get.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

Dao said:


> The questions is why not a film based EOS body so that you can share the EF lens with both digital and film cameras.  Especially the fisheye lens you always want to get.



hmmm ya that could be a possibility. only theres something about the vintage cameras i can't igonore. there just so unique. I was also looking to get a Polaroid 95A. I'm getting the bug to collect/experiment with old vintage camera technology. :mrgreen: What Canon EOS film body would you suggest to start with?


----------



## DennyCrane (Jun 20, 2010)

I'd recommend a 24mm, maybe a 100mm, and probably a zoom in the 70-200 range.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

ok rigth now i'm bidding on a near mint canon ae-1 with 50mm 1.8 lens. w/ case. whats the highest price point I should pay?


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2010)

dak1b said:


> What Canon EOS film body would you suggest to start with?



Remember, FD mount lenses are not compatible with EF (EOS) systems.

For FD mount, a good one is the last of the FD mount cameras;  T90.

For EF/EOS mount, I like 
* A2/A2E (for its quality features).
* Elan IIe (cheap but really nice easy to use dual dial layout, built-in red AF assistance)
* RT due to the neat pellicle mirror design
* Of course the 1 series (but still pricey).
* Elan 7n just simply because they are the last of the Film Elans and less than 1 year old.

Now if you are buying old cameras for the sake of collection or simply to have an old cameras, the Canon AE-1 is still a good choice.  One of Canon's best sellers for its balance between quality, features, and price.   Just keep looking until you get one in good working order.  But for a user film camera, the newer the better.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

usayit said:


> dak1b said:
> 
> 
> > What Canon EOS film body would you suggest to start with?
> ...



I found a MINT condition AE-1 w/ 50mm 1.8 lens. This should be a good starting point. I'm starting a vintage camera collection. Their uniqueness really draws my attention. :thumbup:


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2010)

dak1b said:


> This should be a good starting point. I'm starting a vintage camera collection. Their uniqueness really draws my attention. :thumbup:



A little advice before you start...

1) Decide to a theme, model, format, brand, time period... anything that sparks your interest.  Sometimes they don't have to be working models.... 

2) Stick to you decision for a while.... before expanding on it.


I've seen a few people start collecting without deciding what they really wanted to collect.  They end up with a closet or display full of stuff that really doesn't look like a collection of interest... just a bunch of old stuff.  (trust me... I know...)

Some examples of collections that really looked great on display:

1) Kodak brownies... which eventually expanded to box type cameras.   Wonderful art-deco pieces.
2) Collection of TLRs.  Started from cheaper Argus through the more expensive Rollei.  OMG... seeing them lined up in a shelf at eye-level was really a spectacle.
3) I've seen a person who collected wooden large format cameras.  Don't know much about them but some of the quality wood work and brass pieces made a very attractive collection.
4) I've also seen a neat toy camera collection too....  Even had those plastic 110 cameras you'd find in Happy meals back in the day.


I eventually started collecting M42 screwmounts staying to the Asahi, Takumar, and Pentax branding (all directly related in history).  I did branch into K-mounts as well but more as user cameras/lenses.  I did branch out into FD canon mounts (a mistake) and they don't really fit in my collection.   oh well..


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

very coool. First cameras i'm going for are Canon AE-1, Polaroid SX-70, and land camera 95 A model.


----------



## D-B-J (Jun 20, 2010)

i have a mint canon a1 and love using my 50mm 1.8 on it.  Although, the 70-210 f4 is a great lens.


----------



## usayit (Jun 20, 2010)

Canon A1 is a wonderful camera.  Mine came with a high speed motor which is a joy to use.   Somehow, it doesn't "feel" like the tank the F-1 does....






btw... if you build up your collection to a certain point, you should consider getting it insured.  I took pictures of "most" including serials with a local camera shop going through the list and filling in values according to their book.   Insurance is very cheap and included as part of my escrowed mortgage payments.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

is $100 a descent price for a MINT AE-1 canon film camera w/ 50mm 1.8?


----------



## PJL (Jun 20, 2010)

dak1b said:


> ok rigth now i'm bidding on a near mint canon ae-1 with 50mm 1.8 lens. w/ case. whats the highest price point I should pay?


AE-1's are a dime a dozen.  I found my first AE-1 with the 50mm f/1.8 with two functioning flashes on craigslist for $30 in excellent condition.  I really wouldn't pay more than $50-75 for one because they are so common; but then again, I get cameras to shoot them rather than collect them.  AE-1 Program cameras are slightly more (prices around $75-100 aren't uncommon), but use a backlit number display inside the viewfinder rather than a needle and offer a fully automatic "Program" mode as long as you use more modern FD lenses with a "A" setting; aperture settings on the older FD lenses with the silver mounting ring will have to be set manually.  Of my cameras, my AE-1 Program is my favorite to shoot just for the joy of shooting.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 20, 2010)

its a MINT Canon AE-1 Program camera...right now my bid is at $70...my high is gonna be $100.


----------



## table1349 (Jun 20, 2010)

usayit said:


> Canon A1 is a wonderful camera.  Mine came with a high speed motor which is a joy to use.*   Somehow, it doesn't "feel" like the tank the F-1 does....*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



And that is one of the reason that I consider the F2 one of the best if not the best 35mm camera systems ever made.  They were a tank that could take unimagined punishment with a host of accessories available for them.  I have one F2 Photmic AS in my collection with an MD1 motor drive and the 250 shot bulk back. A sports shooters dream back in the day. 

What's the frame rate with the A1 and motor drive.  Back in the day I thought 5fps with the F2 and MD1 to be pretty fast.  Never could get my hands on one of the special production model Nikon F's made for the 1972 Olympics with 7fps.  I would love to have one in my Nikon collection.  I also drool at the thought of finding one of the 1976 Olympic versions of the F that did 9fps.


----------



## dak1b (Jun 21, 2010)

so I just got the canon ae-1 program...any tips on what film to experiment with? and tips for beginner in film.


----------



## Photographerperson. (Aug 25, 2010)

Hello. I have both cameras luckily 
The SX-70 actually takes sx-70 film, but 600 film can be modified to fit in it
The canon AE-1 takes film easy to come buy at a convenience store or camera store, and I love the camera. I have a 50 mm, 30mm wide angle, and 70-200mm which are all great for what they do.


----------

